

Show HN: Socializing the YC way - phesse14
http://tiesport.com

======
phesse14
Hi everyone!

I'm submitting my project to hear from you and see what you think about it.
We've developed it in Madrid (Spain) and I wanted to tested outside our city.

1) Write whatever you feel, either if you think is great or a piece of junk

2) What do you think about the texts? Are clear enough?

3) Do you feel the way startup communities socialize can be extrapolated to
other sectors? (investment banking, consultancy...)

4) Suggestions, improvements, dreams, unicorns...all are welcome

This job has been made with a lot of coffee, patience, Django, Jquery, CSS and
users complains

Many thanks! Cheers Pablo

